# Moderator Legends!



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2016)

OfficerFarva, REDDOG309, bigmoe65, heavyiron, theCaptn', KILLEROFSAINTS, , dieseljimmy, SheriV


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2016)

when you say legend, you are referring to its definition meaning " list "


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2016)

I think what the Captn' is trying to say is 'a Mods leg ends where his asshole begins'...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 22, 2016)

I just got my tracking number for my WP moderator grab bag, woo-hooo....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2016)

Tada!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 22, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I just got my tracking number for my WP moderator grab bag, woo-hooo....



thats vWP stuff is the shit, you will be a fat bloated fuck with in no time.....hang on......you already are......here is your tracking number 1800 EAT DICK


----------



## independent (Mar 22, 2016)

Free gearz!!!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> thats vWP stuff is the shit, you will be a fat bloated fuck with in no time.....hang on......you already are......here is your tracking number 1800 EAT DICK



from the dickhead who doesn't take gears, doesn't work out, begs the Govt for hand outs 

your mum is actually more useful than you.......fertilizer has a use.....just saying is all....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I just got my tracking number for my WP moderator grab bag, woo-hooo....



Hope you've been trawling the buy,sell,exchange threads - there's a few wheelchaired ex-army vets to shake down


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2016)

Griffith said:


> from the dickhead who doesn't take gears, doesn't work out, begs the Govt for hand outs
> 
> your mum is actually more useful than you.......fertilizer has a use.....just saying is all....



Last time you entered a Gym was to steal male jocks from the locker rooms, dead mum jokes are not kool, but neither are you, your the opposite of that, you have a face like a bag of smashed assholes....just saying


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Last time you entered a Gym was to steal male jocks from the locker rooms, dead mum jokes are not kool, but neither are you, your the opposite of that, you have a face like a bag of smashed assholes....just saying


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2016)

who is that spunk rat?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> who is that spunk rat?



Some rock spider that got arrested. 

If you were really Azza you'd know that.


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Some rock spider that got arrested.
> 
> If you were really Azza you'd know that.



careful Captn, he can push 23 plates with those legs....then gets his daughter to film his shit stained asshole. Yuppers. Azza has no son, only 3 girls....so....who do you think filmed that clip for him?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2016)

Griffith said:


> careful Captn, he can push 23 plates with those legs....then gets his daughter to film his shit stained asshole. Yuppers. Azza has no son, only 3 girls....so....who do you think filmed that clip for him?



my son is more of a man than you will ever be, some of us don?t hide, but if we only knew where you were or what you looked like we could ridicule you, last lifting you did was your huge fat fuck wife, you lifted her sagging tit and found a fucking Twinky wedged under it, you then smashed it up her fat cunt and licked it out..........CUNT!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2016)

lord...azza looks awful


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2016)

bit harsh coming from you ya fat tard, its called getting older, in mainstream world its called having birthdays, each year you age one year, you still lift?


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> my son is more of a man than you will ever be, some of us don?t hide, but if we only knew where you were or what you looked like we could ridicule you, last lifting you did was your huge fat fuck wife, you lifted her sagging tit and found a fucking Twinky wedged under it, you then smashed it up her fat cunt and licked it out..........CUNT!



my wife is 115 pounds, your wives left leg is more than that.....you wife could eat a normal sized wife for a snack....

as for cunts who lift weights.....dude, we all know what you look like.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2016)

azza cant use his old tag because he got caught claiming disability and they did an online presence search and found all his gym lies......he has a lawyer still trying to argue it wasn't him.....

you paid all the money back yet fool?

you belong in prison for exposing your asshole to your underage daughter.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2016)

azza buys his clothes at St Vincent DePaul......its a charity here to help those less fortunate.....

he gets 50% off because he is a "work for the dole" welfare payment individual lmao.....


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol the kiddy fiddler. Is he still around?


----------



## Watson (Apr 3, 2016)

Aries1 said:


> Lol the kiddy fiddler. Is he still around?



he slinks in from time to time, hoping to catch a glimpse of someones kids or beg for something for free.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> bit harsh coming from you ya fat tard, its called getting older, in mainstream world its called having birthdays, each year you age one year, you still lift?



Gimmick Azzaro never looked decent...ever


----------



## Mish (Apr 4, 2016)

Farva has returned 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2016)

And just like that...crickets for a whole day


Gentlemen..I think the problem is farva posting


----------



## charley (Apr 5, 2016)

SheriV said:


> And just like that...crickets for a whole day
> 
> 
> Gentlemen..I think the problem is farva posting



.... something's got to happen !!!!      Sheri , what's your address ???  we're on the way ....


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2016)

time for a new topic


----------



## the_predator (Apr 6, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> time for a new topic


^This


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> time for a new topic



Here's a list of approved topics personally selected by Prince:

Postage stamps
Train spotting
Croquet 
Paper airplanes 
Cabbage patch dolls


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2016)

So sad


----------



## charley (Apr 6, 2016)

.....     ^^^^^^^^^^^^
.....     What he said    .....


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> So sad



you back with Tonya bro?


----------

